# Autoglym High Definition Wax - Anyone Used it



## Kev_mk3

As Above - anyone used it yet and what did you think ? any review?

before i pay for it id like to see what peoples views are

Kev


----------



## v6-dave

i have tried this today well 1 panel tried it and it rained lol. 

Its very nice to use although my hand ached with the applicator pad that come with it and it seems to give a really deep shine and a wet look, would of taken pics but as i said i had to rush to get all my products in. 

i would say it looks like some of the showroom pics on here but it certainly did look cool.


----------



## Roc

I have, it's very good indeed.

Excellent shine and look, beads well, and the rain just runs off side panels.


----------



## ste kelly

yeah my hand ached after use but im impressed too. suposedly when tested against waxes from swissvax and dodo juice the swissvax lasted 11washes, the dodo juice lasted 8 washes and the hd wax lasted over 50washes. i was told this today by the autoglym trade guy. i dont believe it would be that much better than the other two but only time will tell as to how long it lasts.


----------



## Ultra

got some hd wax today, i won,t compare it to anything else,
it,s not as easy to use as i would have liked, but it does the job and leaves a very slick surface, i,m happy with it 20 quid plus gordon brown, not a bad price either


----------



## Dodo Factory

ste kelly said:


> yeah my hand ached after use but im impressed too. suposedly when tested against waxes from swissvax and dodo juice the swissvax lasted 11washes, the dodo juice lasted 8 washes and the hd wax lasted over 50washes. i was told this today by the autoglym trade guy. i dont believe it would be that much better than the other two but only time will tell as to how long it lasts.


Let them publish the results and put their money where their mouth is


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I have some and I'm very impressed with it so far.

The finish was much better than EGP and NXT (only other products I have used), but I can't compare it to other quality products like DoDo etc.

Did you guys using it use SRP before this?


----------



## Autoshine

Used it today for the first time.

Applicator is a PITA to use! Folds over on itself..

I found the best way was to geta pinch of it and work in tighter circles.
Quick to apply to.
Durability-no idea, but the car is on a maintainance plan so will soon see.


----------



## npinks

bit of a newbie question here

would you apply HD wax after polish AG SRP

would it also be ok to put on top of AG EGP


----------



## Kev_mk3

so is it worth £30 lol


----------



## PootleFlump

Kev_mk3 said:


> so is it worth £30 lol


Probably worth as much as any other wax is this price range.


----------



## Kev_mk3

well ive got megs and nattys already do i really need it lol


----------



## Dave KG

npinks said:


> bit of a newbie question here
> 
> would you apply HD wax after polish AG SRP
> 
> would it also be ok to put on top of AG EGP


Yes, and yes.

As a pure wax, it can be treated like any other pure wax around - so can be applied directly after polishing (SRP), or after a sealent stage (EGP). The latter will ultimately give better durability.


----------



## Summit Detailing

Have been trying this on various coloured cars over the past few days & it seems like quite a good wax although...

- supplied applicators are way to big and soft..folding over v.easily
- found if you leave it on for more than 10mins it dusts a fair bit more than other waxes @ this price point...minus point in my book.

Unfortunately not in a position to check on durability as yet although it has been beading well in the recent rain on some 'test roofs':thumb:


----------



## Mr OCD

Tried it myself and compared to other waxes I use I wasnt impressed - this was on a metallic black car as well... I think I will sell mine on.


----------



## drive 'n' shine

ste kelly said:


> yeah my hand ached after use but im impressed too. suposedly when tested against waxes from swissvax and dodo juice the swissvax lasted 11washes, the dodo juice lasted 8 washes and the hd wax lasted over 50washes. i was told this today by the autoglym trade guy. i dont believe it would be that much better than the other two but only time will tell as to how long it lasts.


Dodo wasn't testeded neither was SV - it was tested against AS Platinum (which is more of a competitor for SRP) and some Megs products.

This is a quote from a guy in the know  Not some snippet picked up from an internet forum, although i would doubt it lasted 50! mild TFR washes



> AutoGlym have done some rigourous testing on the wax and the test that I find amazing is this:
> They waxed panels on a car with leading chemicals (un officially, Meguiars and Platinum) and Hi Definition, they then washed the panels with a mild solution of TFR and checked for water beading. The "platinum" lasted 7 washes, the "megs" 11 washes and after 50 washes the hi def was still going strong.


----------



## Bigpikle

^^^ that is not too subjective then....:lol:

'checked for beading' ????
'mild TFR solution' ????
'leading chemicals' ????
'Meguiars' ????

just a few variables I would like to have explained in a little more detail before I place too much emphasis on durability claims


----------



## PootleFlump

Hold on, since when has a test on wax on here been anything other than subjective. I've seen little or no scentific test for wax durability on here. I think the Bilthamber team might have done some but most of the time they are purely based on little more than personal opinion.


----------



## Bigpikle

PootleFlump said:


> Hold on, since when has a test on wax on here been anything other than subjective. I've seen little or no scentific test for wax durability on here. I think the Bilthamber team might have done some but most of the time they are purely based on little more than personal opinion.


agree with you completely, which is why its ludicrous IMHO to make big claims about it, especially when you're the manufacturer


----------



## WHIZZER

i have used it and iit seems very good


----------



## Thomas_Si

Try this:




























One coat of the wax on top of hand applied UDS.


----------



## PootleFlump

Bigpikle said:


> agree with you completely, which is why its ludicrous IMHO to make big claims about it, especially when you're the manufacturer


The post wasn't from the manufacturer. I'm amazed with the negativity that a new AG wax gets when there is so much love and enthusiasm on this forum for other brands. The cost of success I guess.


----------



## Bigpikle

I'm not negative about this wax, as I have NO experience of it whatsoever. I have a shelf full of good AG products, and it was their stuff that got me into detailing initially. 

I do think that a lot of the 'love for other brands' comes quite simply from the efforts of those manufacturers to support the forum, the people on it and raise awareness of their products - great 'web 2.0 marketing' - which isnt a bad thing.

I also think that there is automatically a degree of 'negativity' in any field against the mainstream suppliers, whether it be detailing or any other hobby or sport. Nothing new at all, but rather a reaction to the perceived 'mainstream isnt the best' mentality that often prevails in niche areas like ours. The niche products/suppliers are nearly always the 'cool' ones that people want to associate with, and places like this just serve to let people associate with the 'cool' brands....


----------



## kk1966

At the moment i personally wouldnt buy it but that is purely because i have waxes in that price range that i am more than happy with. I however wouldnt dismiss trying it and definitely wouldnt give negative posts without trying something i have no experience of.

Just my 2p


----------



## jonnie5

I have had this wax for about 3 weeks now keep getting tempted to apc then re-wax but the Zym0l wax I bought about 2 months ago is just what I had been searching for. The way it shines and beads is just perfect for me. I think I was a bit nieve about buying the Autoglym and am now scared to try it as I really want it to be a good as my titanium which I have found to be my best wax yet.


----------



## Bigpikle

jonnie5 said:


> I have had this wax for about 3 weeks now keep getting tempted to apc then re-wax but the Zym0l wax I bought about 2 months ago is just what I had been searching for. The way it shines and beads is just perfect for me. I think I was a bit nieve about buying the Autoglym and am now scared to try it as I really want it to be a good as my titanium which I have found to be my best wax yet.


just try it on half a wing side by side or something and let us know your thoughts... I have Titanium, the first wax i ever bought, and i agree that it does look superb. It is also in a slightly different league to the AG stuff price-wise, so may be a unfair comparison


----------



## jonnie5

Bigpikle said:


> just try it on half a wing side by side or something and let us know your thoughts... I have Titanium, the first wax i ever bought, and i agree that it does look superb. It is also in a slightly different league to the AG stuff price-wise, so may be a unfair comparison


It very hard for me to tell. The last Scottish meet Dave and myself corrected my bonnet, limed primed and the one half one finished in Zym0l Concours and the other was my Blue Velvet. I couldn't tell the difference look wise and both had very tight beads to start with and after nearly 3 months they were both still very fresh and no signs of one beading better than the other. Both 2 completely different price groups.

I not sure yet weither its all down to marketing or there really is a significant difference in terms of quality and price. One of my best wax I have ever come accross yet......Collinite. Less than £20 and this wax is still exported.

All I know is I love testing waxes and seeing what they can achieve.And before I was introduced to this site I was a Autoglym fanatic


----------



## Bigpikle

jonnie5 said:


> It very hard for me to tell. The last Scottish meet Dave and myself corrected my bonnet, limed primed and the one half one finished in Zym0l Concours and the other was my Blue Velvet. I couldn't tell the difference look wise and both had very tight beads to start with and after nearly 3 months they were both still very fresh and no signs of one beading better than the other. Both 2 completely different price groups.
> 
> I not sure yet weither its all down to marketing or there really is a significant difference in terms of quality and price. One of my best wax I have ever come accross yet......Collinite. Less than £20 and this wax is still exported.
> 
> All I know is I love testing waxes and seeing what they can achieve.And before I was introduced to this site I was a Autoglym fanatic


I'm with you on the product stuff, having far too many pots and bottles because I wanted to try some stuff out...

I'm sure there can be HUGE differences in durability of waxes, but so far i can never leave my cars alone for long enough to find out :lol: although I was glad I had 476 on my car over the winter as it ended up going many weeks btween washes on several occasions :thumb:

I see the biggest differences between the sealants and waxes I have though - with some subtle but noticeable differences in the finishes.


----------



## The Doctor

drive 'n' shine said:


> Dodo wasn't testeded neither was SV - it was tested against AS Platinum (which is more of a competitor for SRP) and some Megs products.
> 
> This is a quote from a guy in the know  Not some snippet picked up from an internet forum, although i would doubt it lasted 50! mild TFR washes


Im sat here wondering why they tested the durability of a carnauba paste wax against a polish???


----------



## MX5Argie

I have to try it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tomppa

It's so funny that Yuo all admire ***** etc, when yoy people have Autoglym pruducts in yourr country... If you think a price.. it's more expensive than averiges but you can wax your car more often.. and if you think how long it last.. red 1-3 month, gold 6-12 month.. aqua wax more than 30 washes.. Hi defenition wax more than 50 washes.. how many times 'll do with one bottle.. with red yyou'll should so 5 times, gold 10... aqua 5-10 and hd wat 10- 30... so it is not very expensive. and with ultra deep.. it won the test in finland and thats is very difficould... Ice and salt and -20.. think about it..


----------



## Tomppa

Sorry.. not very good english..


----------



## malinmip

My personal experiences with AutoGlym in Finland are not very admiring, it does the job, but lacks severely in durability.

I use Presta/Malco, Bilt Hamber Auto Balm, Carlack & Collinite 476S, they are in different league with durability comparing to AutoGlym's


----------



## freon warrior

I have to say I got on well with it and was very impressed with the sheeting abilities after a wash and rinse. Looked good too.


----------



## Bigpikle

anyone done 50+ washes yet and been able to test the claims?


----------



## J55TTC

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=70181


----------



## Bigpikle

J55TTC said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=70181


cheers - how many actual washes and miles has it done in the 6 weeks since application?

These reports are useful but on garaged sunny day cars very limited, for example my MGB lives in the garage and had a single coat of wax bead as good after 12 months as it did on day 1, but it only covered 600 miles and 2 washes in that time. Same wax did about 4 weeks on my daily driver before no beads at all....


----------



## Belleair302

Some products travel well overseas many however do not stand up well in the more severe climates, be it the heat of Florida or the freezing temperatures of Finland. Always interesting to hear the global experience of detailers not just those of us who live in the UK.


----------



## J55TTC

Bigpikle said:


> cheers - how many actual washes and miles has it done in the 6 weeks since application?
> 
> These reports are useful but on garaged sunny day cars very limited, for example my MGB lives in the garage and had a single coat of wax bead as good after 12 months as it did on day 1, but it only covered 600 miles and 2 washes in that time. Same wax did about 4 weeks on my daily driver before no beads at all....


You are right in what you say, the TT didnt cover many miles - perhaps 100. This was the first wash since application.


----------



## REFLECTS

DODO juice for me !!

I was going to buy this but i will stay with DODO


----------



## rich.h44

well i got mine in feb and i think its grate stuff brilliant finish and durabilaty,its been on since feb,gets left outside wash once wk and have done about 2k and its still beading as good as the day i put it on,i have some dodo ba to try soon just need to find the time as i dont have time to wax my car week in week out


----------



## Fritz Blitz

Hi guys,

was just wondering if the HD-Wax would stain rubber and unpainted trim or does it behave like the Dodo range, which won´t leave any residues on the aforementioned surfaces.

Thanks for your help:wave:
Fritz


----------



## tinka

is this wax similar to swissvax onyx,on looks and durability,im only asking as i want to get some,but if its similar in performance then i wont bother,if it is better,then ill get some and use the onyx as an air freshner in the car,as i does smell nice.


----------



## J55TTC

This was the beading before washing just after rinsing. I had already washed the car once before since the AG HDW was applied.

Im quite happy with the stuff but the supplied applicators are crap.


----------



## johnDUB

I honestly would say for £35 that you can't go wrong.




























As the fella above says, the applicators are as much use, so I use a german applicator, and letting the wax warm in the sun with the lid off stops the loose white bits falling off the pad.

For me, my car's outside 24/7, so longevity is my issue for buying this, making it a good winter wax. We'll see I guess.


----------



## mainsy

this is my first post, so take my comment with a pinch of salt, as im a complete noob to detailing. 
but i have applied two coats of hd to my lotus, was really impressed with the beading and brilliant shine(my car is deep red) but after 2 washes and 2 days of rain(all within a fortnight) it no longer beads the water.


----------



## Planet Man

What do you wash your car with Mainsy?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

mainsy you must have used too much shampoo - I found it to last for at least a month with decent beading


----------



## mainsy

QUIXXMAN said:


> What do you wash your car with Mainsy?


i use meguiars nxt generation car wash. it says it doesnt strip off wax.

you think it is too harsh?

dont get me wrong the beading at first was awesome, but i felt it didn't last that long compared to my previous cheapo meguire carnuba was paste.


----------



## fiodor

I had applyie HD two weeks ago on mine both cars. One is a silver another is a blue. Was impressed with both results. Nive shine and deep finish.

Applicators looks to soft and uncomfortable. Hand getting sore very quickly but i after few minutes of work hand get used to applicator and i was happy with it.

Wouldn't tell that HD better than other the most popular waxes but i was happy with first results.

Durability still looks great after two weeks and 2000 miles.


----------



## Avanti

mainsy said:


> i use meguiars nxt generation car wash. it says it doesnt strip off wax.
> 
> you think it is too harsh?
> 
> dont get me wrong the beading at first was awesome, but i felt it didn't last that long compared to my previous cheapo meguire carnuba was paste.


Use half the amount of nxt wash , perhaps you are not rinsing it off well.


----------



## Fritz Blitz

mainsy said:


> i use meguiars nxt generation car wash. it says it doesnt strip off wax.
> 
> you think it is too harsh?
> 
> dont get me wrong the beading at first was awesome, but i felt it didn't last that long compared to my previous cheapo meguire carnuba was paste.


Hi mainsy,

the NXT shampoo seems to leave something behind, that "mutes" beading for a while, but don´t worry, the beading is still there.:wave: Try and opt for a more neutral shampoo like Dodo Btbm, Meguiar´s Shampoo Plus or Chemical Guys Maxi Suds. Just applied the HD-Wax 4 weeks ago and it´s still beading well. I also have found this wax to be performing like a sealant with the looks of a good wax. Top stuff:thumb:

regards
Fritz


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Is this stuff suitable for Pearlescant paintwork only it doesn't state on the box what paintwork types it is suitable for.

Cheers


----------



## Magic Detail

Corsa D-Driver said:


> Is this stuff suitable for Pearlescant paintwork only it doesn't state on the box what paintwork types it is suitable for.
> 
> Cheers


Yes. I have used it on my pearlescent Abarth 500 and it gives it a deep gloss wet look. I've found it does look better on darker coloured cars though!


----------



## lilesk

I really like HD Wax myself. And tests I've read on here suggest it lasts over 6 months.
http://detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=76435



Dave KG said:


> Yes, and yes.
> 
> As a pure wax, it can be treated like any other pure wax around - so can be applied directly after polishing (SRP), or after a sealent stage (EGP). The latter will ultimately give better durability.


You may be correct, but here's what AG say:

_Q. Can High Definition Wax be used after washing with Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner, Super Resin Polish and finally Extra Gloss Protection? 
A. We would recommend the use of Extra Gloss Protection or High Definition Wax after Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner and Super Resin Polish. Using both products is not necessary or recommended. For the ultimate shine use High Definition Wax. _


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Mr GPM said:


> Yes. I have used it on my pearlescent Abarth 500 and it gives it a deep gloss wet look. I've found it does look better on darker coloured cars though!


That's great - puts my mind at rest now! :lol:

Thanks for your input there.



lilesk said:


> I really like HD Wax myself. And tests I've read on here suggest it lasts over 6 months.
> http://detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=76435[/I]


Thanks for the link there, I'll take a look and see what people say about it. :thumb:


----------



## pete5570

It's good stuff! There is quite a bit a brand snobbery on here though, so don't expect totally unbiased reviews on the regular brands. Not trying to be funny or anything, just how i see it sometimes. AG are still the choice of some of the best car manufacturers in the world, so they must be doing something right.


----------



## Magic Detail

Can't say I've tried any other "proper" waxes, as I've been quite happy with the High-Def. Used it on a few cars now, and everyone who's seen them have all commented on how well the car looks afterwards.

Still got a sample of RG 55 to crack open, but as yet haven't had the chance! I'm hoping that will be better, so at least then I have a really good wax and a decent back up in the form of High-Def.


----------



## Serious

pete5570 said:


> It's good stuff! There is quite a bit a brand snobbery on here though, so don't expect totally unbiased reviews on the regular brands. Not trying to be funny or anything, just how i see it sometimes. AG are still the choice of some of the best car manufacturers in the world, so they must be doing something right.


This thread is over 2 years old. before AG even joined the forum.

Don't read too much into what has been said in this thread. Times have changed.:thumb:


----------



## RCZ

I have some AG HD Wax and also some Turtle Wax Ice Polish. The latter is really easy to apply and can also be used on trim. Am I ok to use it inbetween waxes or will it be removing the protection of the HD wax?


----------

